# Punching Speed



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

exercises to increase punching speed??????????

know any


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 24, 2003)

Hit the speed bag.  That is the one that worked the best for me.

Some people in our school will hit the heavybag as many times as they can in one minute. Then just keep trying to increase how many times you hit it. But for me the speed bag was the best tool. I came up with different drills such as moving around the platform while keeping the rythem, or hitting the bag with a 1-2 combo, then a 1,2,3 combo, and 1,2,3,4 combo. then switch the stance and repeat.

In my opinion hand speed is good, but rythem and timing will be more effective than speed alone. But I have always been good with my hands, my feet on the other hand is a different story.

-Jason


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

no not that, i mean excercises and programs

 thanks


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

If you don't think working out with a speed bag is an excercise, you aren't doing it right.

And he's right - that's the best way.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

no i mean weight programs such as plyometrics?

just hitting a speed bag will not really improve yr speed and power


----------



## Wmarden (Apr 26, 2003)

Smooth technique is where speed comes from.  

If you want explosive power do a web search on Louie Simmons or Dave Tate. Or possibly olympic lifting.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

i have stated olympic lifting and have added plyometric upper body excercises with the speed ball, i can clean and jerk 225pounds so far (but also i have been lifting weights for about 4  years mainly bodybuilding got 18 inch arms now)

i just wanted several examples of what other people are doing


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

thanks for all the tips

terry


----------



## Wmarden (Apr 27, 2003)

Me I am mostly working on my technique, though my jujitsu sensei does not really emphasize explosiveness.  He wants good smooth technique.  That smooth technique is where you build the neurological groove to have those more explosive movements.

But as for weight training, look at Louie simmons and dave tate stuff.  I think the key element Louie SImmons has brought to American training is an appreciation for the neurological factors of strength.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 27, 2003)

Punch with light to medium weights. But do *not* lock your arms. You can also use really heavy boxing gloves or ankle/wrist weights.

Try punching someone's hand and make sure you get a slapping noise out of them. You'll know if you got it right becuase your hand will tingle a little bit too. Then try it again. Keep it up until you can do 20 in a row.

Punch out a candle. Keep trying until you can do it 10 times in a row. Best way is to jerk or snap you fist just before you hit it.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 29, 2003)

some good advice and some absolutely crap advice,

do any of you train in pylometrics for upper body speed 

i heard the soviet special forces did this type of training...


thanks

terry


----------



## KennethKu (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *no i mean weight programs such as plyometrics?
> 
> just hitting a speed bag will not really improve yr speed and power *



Plyometric pushup (clapping & valley) and punching with weight (1-2lb on each hand), would do it.


----------

